# So I went to finally replace my dead trunk switch and...



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Wound up kinda confused.

So I get the trim piece out of the car and see this:









The trunk switch is covered with some sort of epoxy. Can't for the life of me get it out, the sealant is rock hard. Every reference online says that shouldn't be there. 

So I run to the Chevy dealership to see if they had seen this before. Nope, told me it shouldn't be like that and even referenced the Chevy manual on removal.

So then I went to parts just to see a comparison:









Yep, sure enough not sealed.

Anyone else every seen this? I'm thinking I'll have to Dremel it out and try not to break the plastic.

All I can figure is the selling dealership did this before I bought the car for some odd reason. I bought the car new and have never had it apart before.

That or some dealership decided to do this while I had it in for service.

It's just odd. Beneath the Epoxy, its appears to be a newer style sealed switch as well...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There was supposedly a redesign on the trunk switch that had a corrosion seal on it. I wonder if that's what you're seeing.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

try using a heat gun, most epoxys melt at fairly low temps ( around 250 F). This is assuming that there is nothing else that might be damaged by the heat.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

obermd said:


> There was supposedly a redesign on the trunk switch that had a corrosion seal on it. I wonder if that's what you're seeing.


If that's what it is, apparently it doesn't work either. Mine died shortly out of mileage warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So did my replacement switch.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Had a tech here at work heat it up, was able to get it out and scrape out the rest. 

Now just gotta hope it doesn't rain till I can replace it tonight after work.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had any issues with mine, but interesting to see the differences.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

As for me, I replaced mine with the cheaper switch that looks just like the original one but was from
china, sold on sites like aliexpress and some vendors on eBay. Covered it liberally with RTV silicone sealant on the inside and some on the outside part that you press. Works 100 percent with no issues and that was way over a year ago. Infact I actually wanted to reseal it just incase and found when I took the trim off that it was still 100 percent intact and no water or dirt had come close to it. Glad I went the cheap route this time. Just to think I was going to waste money on that redesign gm part. Really sad when Chinese knockoffs with some sealant applied outperforms the oem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> Wound up kinda confused.
> 
> So I get the trim piece out of the car and see this:
> 
> ...


When was your 2014 built? Think there was a change after 28 February, 2014.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Snappa said:


> As for me, I replaced mine with the cheaper switch that looks just like the original one but was from
> china, sold on sites like aliexpress and some vendors on eBay.


If mine fails again, I'll go the same route. I had already ordered the part at wholesale. O well


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> When was your 2014 built? Think there was a change after 28 February, 2014.


Good question, I'll have to go take a look


----------



## Amygrimes2013 (May 9, 2016)

Thanks so much!

Mine died within my first year of ownership and Ive just been using the key buttons. Ive wanted to replace it but just haven't gotten around to it. This will help us out allot when we do and Ill be letting you know if I have any epoxy seals or find anything strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just a quick update, the new switch already shorts out. It didn't work after a car wash the other day. It's working again for now.


----------

